# Long Island NY to Marina del Rey CA



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm looking for advice on sailing from Long Island NY down the Icw to Florida the out past Cancun and down through the Panama Canal and back up to LA. It will be by myself and my plan is to start early To mid July and end mid September.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Mid July of 2017 and arrive Sept 2018? No prob


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow, it would take over a year? What about just down the ICW to savannah and back?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

You gave very little details. How big is this boat and how much OFFSHORE experience do you have and what is your tollerance for big rough seas? 
It could take a week to get to Savanah or it could take 2 months. You are talking hurricane season


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Panama to LA is best done by sailing to Hawaii and then to Cal. The first 1000 miles out of Panama can be completely windless, so deck load a bunch of fuel.
Most normal sail boats can average around 100/125 miles in a 24 hour day. Figure your mileage from NYC through Panama to Hawaii and LA and you will have a good idea of the days at sea you will take. Add to that 20% for repairs and resting, 15% for waiting for weather and you'll have a general idea of the time it will take. ICW is generally a day time travel situation and with the currents in it your average speed will be less than 5 knots.
By far the best way would be to truck the boat overland if time or expense is of any concern to you. Panama canal fees ARE NOT CHEAP!


----------



## SlyMcFly (Sep 1, 2016)

Your timeframe is crazy, people leave in November due to hurricane season. You must be south of 12.5 degrees N. Latitude July - September due to hurricane season. Most people take this time frame in Grenada or Trinidad.


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

What if I did the icw and Caribbean and sailed up the pacific in November/December?


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

From July to January


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

Where can i learn about hurricane seasons and when I should sail in certain places?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Y9u have a hurricane season on BOTH sides of the Americas. National Hurricane Center


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

Ill read more into this


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm sure I can time most travel around the big hurricanes. Stay inland until they pass. Spend most of summer in th Caribbean and come up the pacific coast early fall (September). I'm going to bring an experienced passenger with me. Haven't decided on the boat yet. This will happen in 2018 2019


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Big seas can come well before the cane and last well after its gone. You can loose 2 to 4 weeks. Time to find a spot to hole up and make preps, waot it out and then wait for favorable conditions afterwards. You might not see any at all or 2 or 3 could come in a row. Lately, we've had a few in May and then nothing till August. Always highly variable.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Considering a trip like that in hurricane season is just plain stupid. Just take a look at what the weather has been like the last few months along that stretch of the Pacific coast.


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

What months are best to sail from Panama to LA and down the ICW and the Caribbean?

You are all very helpful. Any books for this type of research?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

If you want to make long distances south you might want to drop the icw focus. That is much slower.

At the least, one hop to Norfolk in 2 days, then wait for weather to round Hatteras, then straight to Florida in 3 to 6 days. South Florida in 2 weeks. If you use the ICW from Norfolk to Fla you can add at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

You still have not mentioned how much offsbore experience you have. And how much offshore experience does this other person have? This is not a passage to be taken lightly.

And, also important, do not just buy a boat and head out. Any boat, new or old, should be sailed extensively locally before venturing offshore.

I give you a 10% chance of actually doing this, at least on your timeline. Your perceptions and the reality are quite far apart


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

I figured so much. That's why I came here. I want to read books and I start training in a couple of months. Money is no issue for any boat. As for just time lines I am possibly giving myself 3 to 16 months. I'm curious about general info such as when to go down he icw and I read on here someone did from June to July so i am thinking July to august so I can spend some time in savannah/ tybee islands for a while. then head to Florida to take any nice route through the Caribbean. Then through he Panama Canal and up the PAC coast to LA.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Buy World Cruising Routes by Jimmy Cornell. It will answer all your questions. 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Are you buying a boat on the east coast just for the voyage? Is the boat you are buying not available on the left coast? A sail down the coast from, say, Washington to S. California would be quicker BUT you must have some offshore experience. A friend of mine bought a boat in Alaska, went up there and sailed around for a month and then a few friends (crew) flew up and they sailed down the coast stopping for provisions, fuel and sight seeing, all were retired so time wasn't a factor, If I recall they took 3 or 4 months with layovers in Puget Sound, San Francisco, Delta, Morro Bay etc...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Money is no issue? Holy crap. Buy a Swan 56 and hire a captain.


----------



## SlyMcFly (Sep 1, 2016)

There are lots of resources on line for planning such a voyage. You might look up Bruce Van Sant's book Gentleman's Guide to Passages South and Frank Virgintino's A Thinking Man's Guide to Voyages south. As to the voyage north on the Pacific side, Jim Effer's The Baja Bash II. 

A very basic framework for a fast, nearly non stop passage, would be to leave Norfolk VA about Nov. 1. Lots of argument about the best path south, but you could make the Virgin's in December, head for Panama, cross the canal (costs about $2500 I believe), and start heading north maybe in Feb. It's over 3000 miles from Panama to San Diego and mostly upwind and against the current. You need lots of motor and fuel capacity. You would be stopping in El Salvador, southern MX, probably La Paz in Baja, and "up the line" 800 more miles to San Diego.

This is a very serious undertaking, the chances of the boat surviving it with your current level of knowledge is probably close to 0. Things are going to break on the boat. There is going to be bad weather. You need to know sailing, navigation, anchoring, and a million things more. It's also very expensive and doing a nearly non-stop voyage such as this would miss the whole point of traveling by sail - the desire to move slowly with the pattern of the seasons, stop and savor local cultures, enjoy island anchorages, do some fishing, and make a leisure passage.

If your heart is really set on this you need to learn, and learn fast. Look up John Kretschmer sailing and do some training passages.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

If and when you finally get to Panama, most likely you will be ready for the hardest part of your trip, Panama to LA. 
Looks like you are planning a great adventure, and if you do indeed have the funds to buy a suitable boat and pay for all the stuff you will need along the way, I can only be jealous! 
And don't be in a hurry. You will be much safer and have way more fun.


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

July to august - Greenwich ct to savannah georgia
Nov - leave Georgia and head past Florida
Dec to next nov - travel carribean/ Mexico
Nov to dec - Panama Canal to LA


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Would note as others have you are going the wrong way. Most unpleasant. Would also note you are going through multiple areas of heavy shipping where not watch standing is not an option. You mentioned one other for crew. So doing the basics and alternating watches will be exhausting in those segments.
Would suggest, although on easier segments two is fine, given where you want to go three or more would be much easier and safer. Would suggest if a mono LWL in the 40-50' range would be suitable. 
We looked at this wanting visit with wife's relatives in Oregon. Seemed Hampton-BVI- canal - Hawaii- BC - oregon was shortest/safest way to do this.
I have brother in law in Thailand. To see him might as well go around the world. 
If I was you I'd go to usvi then dock wise to LA.


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

What do you mean the wrong way? Wouldn't heavy shipping be in many waters? I've extended the possibility of doing it over a year.


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

What does dock wise mean? LA as in Los Angeles or Louisiana?


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

What part of the Caribbean is fairly safe June to November?


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

uclastudent78 said:


> What part of the Caribbean is fairly safe June to November?


South. Trinidad, Curacao, Aruba, etc. While unlikely to get a direct hit, they do get brushed (like Trinidad is currently).


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I've asked if ucla has any experience offshore or any experience in big seas...no response. Any big boat sailing experience at all?

I did see a comment that 'money is no object'.

Smak, is that you?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Wrong way=against prevailing wind, current, and at wrong time of year. 
There are several services which will put your boat on a ship then off load it at another port - dockwise, seven seas etc. One of the loading points is St. Thomas another such place as is Los Angeles. Load in St Thomas off load at LA. Skip going through the canal and the wrong way up US west coast. Have a nice trip to eastern Caribbean and day sail from island to island that winter.


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm doing it - I'm heading up to Hawaii mid ocotober in 2019 to spend some time around the Hawaii islands and then straight home for mid November.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

What's your hurry?


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

So basically I should a). Give it more time and b). Go from marina del Rey to Hawaii, down through the Panama Canal, throughout north of Venezuela and up through the islands towards Florida and up the ICW to New York.


----------



## dmac001 (Oct 14, 2010)

uclastudent78 said:


> What do you mean the wrong way? Wouldn't heavy shipping be in many waters? I've extended the possibility of doing it over a year.


Sailing against the wind and current.....


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

uclastudent78 said:


> So basically I should a). Give it more time and b). Go from marina del Rey to Hawaii, down through the Panama Canal, throughout north of Venezuela and up through the islands towards Florida and up the ICW to New York.


Many Newbies start with something like this to get them to Mexico with other like minded cruisers:

https://www.baja-haha.com/HowTo.html


----------



## dmac001 (Oct 14, 2010)

UCLA Extension has a set of ASA sailing classes!


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

Forget the ICW. Slow, labor intensive, fuel wasting and boring way to get south. Maybe cut inside at the Chesapeake to avoid Cape Hatteras but back outside at Beaufort, NC. Not really a big thing to avoid Hatteras if you pay any attention to weather forecasts. Easiest to sail to Hawaii in spring to avoid Pacific Hurricanes and on to LA in Summer. If you go up the Pacific Coast, January-March may be the best time to do it. Don't have my Pilot Charts but off California a high preponderance of winds from the south and less from the North during that time period.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Interesting thread.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

uclastudent78 said:


> What do you mean the wrong way? Wouldn't heavy shipping be in many waters? I've extended the possibility of doing it over a year.


Just stepping back a bit: Do you know how to sail? I mean, besides what you've read?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Donna
I've asked smak that several times with no response


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah I don't know what Smak means but Donna I am as new as it gets and going to spend at least a couple years planning this


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

uclastudent78 said:


> ... Donna I am as new as it gets and going to spend at least a couple years planning this


Great. That gives us a better starting point, which, my advice would be: Learn to sail.

You've gone from zero to orbiting earth without having a foundation beneath you from which to properly and safely launch. An ASA or US Sailing course is a great place to start. Search Google and then search by your location. There's is one or the other all over. Over the winter take a U.S.C.G. Aux or Power Squadron safety course. Also all over. You don't even know what sorts of boats will be appropriate yet. That's another learning process once you know what questions to ask.

I strongly suggest you step back and start from the beginning.


----------



## edubb (May 8, 2012)

I'm a UCLA alum, and they have a great fleet of boats... for LEARNING how to sail. No coastal no ocean experience available there. Since you are already in So Cal, you should PRACTICE your navigational skills by exploring all of the Channel Islands. Try to sail to one or two of the outer islands like San Miguel or San Nicholas... in the winter. That will give you a good idea of what kind of weather you can expect. High winds, rolling seas, and miles between landfall with little or no facilities (or safe harbors). And if you miss your destination-- or your GPS craps out (you do know how to plot a course on your paper chart, don't you??) all you would have to do is turn around, head dead east, and you will hit land... somewhere. All of the responses in this post are correct for the crazy adventure you are considering. From Baja to Marina del Rey, you will be motoring most of the time, with the wind on your nose. I've been a recreational sailor for 30+ years, and recently acquired a blue water boat. I would not consider what you are thinking of doing. Do you have a water maker on board? EPIRB's? Liferafts?? Have you logged at least 100 days at sea???? Reading books and attending safety courses are all a good idea... to SUPPLEMENT your actual EXPERIENCE. Don't needlessly tie up USCG's rescue abilities when they are needed for someone who really needs help... and not those who are foolish.


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

I will start logging this winter. What about sailing offshore from panama to Hawaii the to LA?


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

uclastudent78 said:


> I will start logging this winter. What about sailing offshore from panama to Hawaii the to LA?


I'm outa here. This guy his no chance of ever doing what he is proposing. Total troll.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

JimsCAL said:


> I'm outa here. This guy his no chance of ever doing what he is proposing. Total troll.


I thought about posting something but quickly realized this guy is like many of his age group want the summit without doing the climb


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

Every question I've asked you XXXXXXX comes from reading a new article or part of a book like world cruising routes or watch a video showing someone or a small group of people actually doing. I don't know how other people claim to do something then on this site you XXXXXXX make it seem like it's mission impossible. This is whyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Ethnic slurs removed per Forum Rules. 
Political Comment in General Sailing forum removed per Forum Rules. 
Jeff_H SailNet Moderator


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Unsubscribed. This guy doesn't realize we have done what he wants to do many times. Get an 80 footer and single hand it. You will love it. 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

As Donna inferred, you want to jump many many rungs of the ladder. You've apparently never sailed at all.

This is like never having driven a car yet planning on buying a race car and entering the Daytona 500.
"I've never driven a car before, how do you deal with the first turn on the first lap when you are outside the pole position".

You need to step back about 20 steps.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Smak, that better not be you


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

uclastudent78 said:


> Every question I've asked you XXXXXXXX....
> 
> ....on this site you XXXXXXXXXX make it seem.....
> 
> ....Straighten you XXXXXXXXX up. Ethnic Slurs removed Jeff_H SailNet Moderator


You can count on the dozens of folks here that have actually done cruises similar to what you are trying to learn about, will now ignore your request. You own that now.

You don't know what you don't know. It might have been fun to help you out, if you were willing to listen.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

_This discussion is like many which have appeared on SailNet over the years, where a neophyte comes on the forum with a very specific question, about distance cruising. There is nothing wrong with being a newbie and turning to more experienced sailors for input. We all had to start somewhere.

But without the background to understand the depth of the question that they are asking, to an experienced sailor the question is a bit like asking "how long is a piece of string?" There really isn't one universally correct answer that would be the right answer for everyone and so may not fit your idea of a responsive answer. Individual sailors will have very different needs, tastes and preferences. Different sailing venues would suggest different responses. And different budgets would also change the answer as well. But what is obvious here is that knowledgeable, very experienced sailors have tried to provide you with useful information and in response you have chosen to be insulting. That won't get you anywhere.

That said the following is intended to address what I see as the heart of the collision that has taken place as well-meaning and experienced sailors try to respond to your question and comments. I apologize that this is a little long and was written when someone else asked a similar question. Perhaps, it can form a foundation upon which to build an answer that hopefully works for you.
_
The dream of voyaging under sail can be a powerful one. There was a period when several times a month I would receive an email from someone who is considering doing essentially what you are proposing. I have watched literally dozens of folks go through this. Some are successful in getting 'out there', some discover that they really enjoy sailing and find that they really have no need to 'go out there'; some have discovered that the sailing life is just not for them, and others have not even gotten past the dreaming stage.

From what I have seen, the most successful have been the ones who have been somewhat systematic about going. There is a lot to learn before one can safely venture offshore. No one would assume that they could buy a jet airliner take a few lessons and be able to fly around the world. I think most rational people would expect to start with a small plane and work their way up. But for some reason people assume that they can just go out and buy a big boat, take a couple lessons, read a few books, and then go safely cruising.

While there are people who literally taken a few lessons, read a few books and went out cruising, those that were successful following that route are far more rare than those who have done some kind of apprenticeship. Learning to sail and learning to cruise involves a lot of knowledge and no matter how much you know, there will always be more to learn, but I suggest that you at least take the time to learn the basics, and that just about can't happen if you buy 'a big sailboat' and try to learn.

I find myself saying this a lot lately, but here I go again. We all come to sailing with our own specific needs, our own specific goals and our own specific capabilities. The neat thing about sailing is that we all don't have to agree that there is only one right way to go sailing. There is no more truth in expecting that there is one universally right answer about many aspects of sailing than there is in trying to prove that vanilla ice cream is universally better than strawberry ice cream. One area of sailing for which there is no one universally right answer involves the amount of knowledge one requires to go sailing. The other is what is the right boat to own.

For some, all they need or want to know about sailing is just enough knowledge to safely leave the slip sail where they want and get back safely. There is nothing inherently wrong with that approach. Lack of knowledge will impact the level of risk, cost, comfort, and performance, but if you want to get out there with minimal knowledge it can be done. But for others, like myself, there is much more to sailing than simply developing a rudimentary knowledge of sailing basics. If you fall into that camp, it is next to impossible to learn to sail really well on a boat as large as the one in question.

While I am in no way suggesting that this makes sense for everyone, for those who really want to learn to sail well, I strongly suggest that they start out owning a used 23 to 27 foot, responsive, light-weight, tiller steered, fin keel/spade rudder (ideally fractionally rigged) production fiberglass sloop (or if they are athletically inclined then a dinghy.) Boats like these provide the kind of feedback that is so necessary to teach a newcomer how to really sail well. Boats like these have small enough loads on lines and the helm that you and your crew can all participate and learn together. If there are other people involved, being able to learn and participate, everyone will be more engaged and less likely to be bored and feel kidnapped.

By sailing well, I mean understanding the nuances of boat handling and sail trim in a way that is extremely difficult to learn on a larger boat. Used small boats generally hold their values quite well so that after a year or even few years or so of learning, you should be able to get most of your money out of the small boat and move on to a bigger boat actually knowing something about which specific desirable characteristics of a boat appeal to you as an experienced sailor rather than the preferences of some stranger on some Internet discussion group.

From the advice that you may have already received and are likely to receive you can tell that there may not be a consensus of opinion on how to go distance cruising.

In any event, I would suggest that at the very least you try to get some sailing lessons. If I were in your shoes, I would sit down and put together a list of all of the things that I would want to know before I set off voyaging such as:
• Boat handling
• Sail trim
• Rules of the road
• Weather 
• Routing
• Boat husbandry, repair and maintenance
• Diesel/ gas engine maintenance and repair
• First aid
• Heavy weather tactics
• Legal restrictions on leaving and entering foreign countries
• Navigation, (Piloting, Celestial, dead reckoning and electronic) 
• Provisioning
• Radio operators license exam requirements
• Safe and dangerous fish to eat
• Survival skills 
• Etc&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

Once I had what I thought was a complete list, I would set up a schedule to try to develop those areas of skill that I was currently lacking. As much as possible, I would try to involve all those involved in as many of those aspects as each is capable of understanding. This process could take as little as a year, but more often takes two to three years. The process itself can be very rewarding and can build the kind of bonds that are required to be cast away on that oh so small island that a boat underway represents.

After sailing for a few years you should be able to further define your goals and develop your own sense of what is the right size and type of boat to do what ever you decide to do.

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

uclastudent78 said:


> Every question I've asked you hicks comes from reading a new article or part of a book like world cruising routes or watch a video showing someone or a small group of people actually doing. I don't know how other people claim to do something then on this site you XXXXXXX make it seem like it's mission impossible. This is whyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Ethnic slurs removed per Forum Rules.
> Political Comment in General Sailing forum removed per Forum Rules.
> Jeff_H SailNet Moderator


Young man you want to come over here into the Black Sea and sail all the way around it with a huge variety of conditions and try not to get your aXX kicked. We have seen exactly 0 cruising sailboats out here for the entire voyage - a couple have done parts and but none as far as we know are going all the way around -- we are sitting here with 4 different weather forecasts that are all different trying to figure out when to leave - but of course you are all knowledge and would know exactly what to do RIGHT - 
No we have not sailed the Pacific but we have done Maine to Panama and across the Caib and then a 2 handed crossing of the Atlantic and 3 years in the Med - 
and this year in the Black Sea -

Learn to sail before you ask anymore questions -- and the people here have actually been nice to you -- this is not your little soccer league when you were a kid and everyone got a trophy because no one wanted hurt feelings so everyone is a winner

By the way when we crossed the Atlantic in 2013 we waited about 10 days for better weather window than one potential one that we thought could lead to a real problem -- 3 boats left on that weather window and all three sank with their crews --

grow up and listen


----------



## uclastudent78 (Sep 22, 2016)

Nobody is talking about the Black Sea. All my questions on here are answered by a bunch of a maldramatic old grumps. The only thing I've learned is they sailing does NOT free you from society or make you happy. I'm sure it could and as everyone of you tell me it's impossible to sail down the icw or through the carribean there are books and videos of people doing it all the time given the right time of year. The Panama Canal is fine and the world cruising route book someone recommended shows a few routes up the pacific coast between nov and may.

Black Sea? Get outta here old man.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

uclastudent78 said:


> .... All my questions on here are answered by a bunch of a maldramatic old grumps........


An impetuous youth never defended themselves less effectively.

The fact that you've identified folks "doing it", doesn't mean they've done it as you described. Calm down and listen, you might learn something from folks who started where you did and have already done what you desire.


----------



## msainwilson (Aug 23, 2016)

As a newbie myself, I sit here amazed at how hard headed you are. It appears your ego is blocking your mind from taking in any valuable information offered in this discussion. Loose the attitude. You asked, so listen, learn, take the valuable advice given to you and do the right thing. I know what you mean about all the youtube videos showing greenhorns sailing. What you don't see on youtube are all the ones who have failed. I had plans on learning and sailing until my friend, whom also shared the same dream, passed away from cancer shortly after buying his boat. So here I sit 20 years after his passing with still a great desire to sail. I have been educating myself by reading books, researching all the info I can find, and my next step is to actually take sailing lessons and put in some time with the sea. I think you have started out on the wrong foot here and should probably apologize rather than bash, and you may be able to save face here and get some help. You have been given great advice and a good starting point. Your next post should be about the knowledge and experience you have gained. And by the way, the people you are calling old men, and hicks are doing exactly what you desire. They have taken the right path which allows them to grow old. Don't bash your elders, because, believe it or not, you will be one of them one day...or not. Good luck with your journey!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

uclastudent78 said:


> Nobody is talking about the Black Sea. All my questions on here are answered by a bunch of a maldramatic old grumps. The only thing I've learned is they sailing does NOT free you from society or make you happy. I'm sure it could and as everyone of you tell me it's impossible to sail down the icw or through the carribean there are books and videos of people doing it all the time given the right time of year. The Panama Canal is fine and the world cruising route book someone recommended shows a few routes up the pacific coast between nov and may.
> 
> Black Sea? Get outta here old man.


ucla, continuing to insult the people trying to help will get YOU out of SailNet. If you would settle down and allow the people you asked for help to help, you'll find out that you cannot, in fact, sail down much of the ICW. It's too narrow among other things. You'll also find out a whole lot of other useful information that can possibly help turn your dream into reality.

Learn to sail. Learn to sail without hubris.

Yes. There are books, there are videos, but try getting those books and videos to give you the type of detailed information you can receive on a forum populated by people who have been where you want to go. All of us started somewhere, at some time, with a dream. Perhaps your same dream. You aren't blazing any trails out there. What they are trying to help you do is not end up as a future story in this thread:

Vessels Lost, Missing, or in Danger - SailNet Community

Learn to sail so that you can learn to distinguish between the good advice and the bad advice. Just because someone wrote a book, doesn't make them correct. Just because someone had the good luck to get through a potentially dangerous situation and record it, doesn't mean that luck will get you through.

Learn to sail so that you know what questions to ask that will help you more efficiently fill in the blank spaces between now and sailing off into the sunset.

Those of us who work with the rescue services who are the ones to go out there when inexperienced people make bad choices see someone with your attitude as a future rescue situation waiting to happen. Don't be that next person. We want to help. It has been my experience that sailors are compelled to help. Until you start crapping on them.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

For reference, here's how a newbie does it right, in my opinion:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/diesel/266369-so-how-do-i-learn-how-work-marine-diesel.html

It's also a thread you'll want to take notes from for future diesel questions. I picked up some good information from the answers.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ucla, I suggest you read Donna's post a couple of times. Not only is she always the voice of reason, she's been around the harbor more than a few times and knows what she is talking about.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

chuck53 said:


> Ucla, I suggest you read Donna's post a couple of times. Not only is she always the voice of reason, *she's been around the harbor more than a few times* and knows what she is talking about.


Whoa. You say that about a woman about to turn 50 this coming Saturday??!1 :laugh

Thanks. I'm not nearly as experienced as most on this forum, seriously, but I am an expert at asking questions, trying to fill in my own gaps, and knowing that there is a LOT more to learn about sailing no matter how long you've been out there going around the harbor.

Just don't expect me to be the voice of reason on Cocktail Fridays. In fact, don't listen to anything I write in here after 5 PM Fridays and before midnight.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I think ucla, who says money is no object should get out there, now, and show us how its done. Enough bs, just do it.

Sail double handed non stop from New England to the Carib in July and make Panama by Aug and then a quick run to LA. 

Since as you say, money is no object, get out there and buy that boat now and get going. You are wasting time here.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

uclastudent78 said:


> I will start logging this winter. What about sailing offshore from panama to Hawaii the to LA?


There's a reason for the advice you are getting. Take a look at this link. You'll see the direction of surface wind. Notice how if you were to go from Panama to California, you'll be fighting to go against the wind the whole way. That is why it was suggested to go by way of Hawaii first. Even then, once going to Hawaii, you may have to wait for the right weather and wind opening that would be more favorable for that kind of trip.


----------



## SlyMcFly (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey UCLA there is lots of sailboat racing and crew is always needed. Get on a team and start sailing. If you come to San Diego I will be happy to take you out and get started, I've taught 100s to sail by racing with me. I am no longer racing but we enjoy social company. Lets to sail around the Coronado islands (about 20 miles out and back, into MX waters) and then we'll see if you like sailing.


----------



## dmac001 (Oct 14, 2010)

UCLA dude -- You've received some good advice here - listen to these folks.

I've been sailing since college (over 25 years). On a recent crossing from San Francisco to Hawaii, on a well prepared boat, we lost our autopilot, furler line, reefing lines, main halyard, spinnaker pole/track, navigation lights,...... Hand steering for 14 days, 2 hours on, 2 hours off is not fun. How are you going to deal with all the things that can and will go wrong, when you are 100's/1000's of miles from port? Its not all about tack, tack, tack, gybe, gybe, gybe, hove-to, reef, and sail-off gracefully, as they teach at UCLA on 27' solings.

By the way, you haven't thought about the customs check-in requirements in at least 3 or 4 countries. Oh, what about provisioning for your trip - there's not a 7-11 nearby.

Get on a Baha-Haha boat - they are leaving San Diego on Halloween. Then bring the boat back to LA. That will give you a couple months of experience.

Don


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

I've got a feeling we are never going to hear from ucla again.


----------

